# Hard Start Capacitor For Carrier Airv



## Camp Callahan (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone Know what I should purchase for this particular model. i looked through the service manual, and it looks like it has one capacitor and not 2 like other models. This might mean I need one that has some electronics in it? Anyone done this mod for this model? Can I follow these instructions for a capacitor install whith this model. I just want to start the AC with my 2400i.

Tom


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I just did this mod to my A/C and it works. You instructions look good. Looks like my setup. I followed the directions on the package and recent postings on this topic in the mod section. Took 10 minutes.

This is the one I used 
SPP6 Series PTC Capacitor

Truth be told I have a Honda 3000. Started the A/C just fine before the mod.


----------



## Camp Callahan (Oct 17, 2008)

cdawrld said:


> I just did this mod to my A/C and it works. You instructions look good. Looks like my setup. I followed the directions on the package and recent postings on this topic in the mod section. Took 10 minutes.
> 
> This is the one I used
> SPP6 Series PTC Capacitor
> ...


Thanks cdawrld for your reply. Just to confirm, your ac Model was the Carrier AirV?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Going to install that same Cap on my Outback this weekend, will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

danny285 said:


> Going to install that same Cap on my Outback this weekend, will let you know how it works out.


I have the Yammie 2400i and it could not start the a/c. I installed the after-market capacitor and after that the Yammie had zero problem starting the a/c compressor. Best mod I ever did to the camper.


----------



## Creativebush (Jul 11, 2011)

I just ordered one of these and hope I can start my AC with my Yamaha 2400is. I think it's a 15k AC unit. Not sure though as my 5th wheel is in storage.


----------

